# A "few" new bottles



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 24, 2007)

Got a few pics of some of the bottles I got today, got around 150+ and only have these few pics. Still have some medicines, fruit jars, milk bottles, etc.... that I need to go through and clean and get pics.

 Lite amber ones, 
 Registered J. & A. Moeschlin Inc. Sunbury Pa.
 G.B.S. Baltimore Md.

 Dark amber ones 
 The Dayton Breweries Co. Dayton O.
 Bruckmann Cincinnati


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 24, 2007)

From letf to right

 C.L. Kornahrens Charleston, S.C.  (Blob top)
 The Gottlieb Baurnschmidt Straust Brewing Co. Baltimore MD
 Celebrated Clicquot-Club Beverages Made in America No. 8
 Beufont Richmand Virginia 
 Lexington Brg Co. Lexington Kentucky


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 24, 2007)

The Christian Moerlein Brewing Company Cincinnati O
 The Geo. Gunther Jr. Brg. Co.  Blto, Md.
 Pfp ( in a shield )
 Hoster Col O.
 American Bottling Co. Freemont Neb.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 24, 2007)

sorry for the blurry pic.

 This bottle belongs to GEO. J. Renner Brew. Co. Akron. O
 Jung Brg. Co. Mineral Water Dept Cincinnati O


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 24, 2007)

Ironite with label


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 24, 2007)

got 2 of these, they have the inside screw cap thingy??


 Squibb Aromatic Spirit Ammonia


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 24, 2007)

still going through them all, also picked up a pumpkin seed flask, registered flask, warranted flask, a few nice wine bottles with kick ups, a few local druggists, a few old pickle jars, and a super cool old iv bottle (hospital liquids inc...) plus a ton more I need to get pics of (including these). More pics and descriptions tomorrow.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like you got a nice haul!! I used to have a bruckmann crowntop. I sold it to a fellow forum member for like 4 dollars plus shipping.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 25, 2007)

That's cool, you've got some of the ones we dig here in Lexington, Ky. Chris


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

got some more cleaned,

 Dr. W. B. Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin, ive got 3 of these so if anyone wants to trade, let me know.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Dr. W.B. Caldwell's Laxative Senna


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Oriental Cream


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

sorry for the bad pic, 

 OD Chem co New York


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Milk Powder


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Milk's Emulsion


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

this one has water on one side and juice on the other.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

old iv bottle


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

not quite sure what this one is, anyone know???


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Harbison's Rheumatic


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

The Krebs-Oliver Co Baltimore, MD


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Gillett's Double Extract, this one has an owl on a crescent moon, cant really find info on it.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Flask


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Warranted Flask


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Registered Flask


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Rosewood Dandruff Cure


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Henry K. Wampole & Co. INC., again ive got 3 of these so if anyone wants to do a trade then let me know.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

pickle???


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Mason's Patent Nov 30th 1858


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Rosenthal


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

J.N. Hegman & Co. Druggists & Chemists New York


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Dr. T.A. Dutton New Brunswick N.J.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

Local druggist


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

another local druggist


----------



## capsoda (Sep 26, 2007)

Very nice finds Aric. Gotta love the iv bottle. Sme really nice druggests you got there too.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 26, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: Worldcupkeeper
> 
> J.N. Hegman & Co. Druggists & Chemists New York


 
 Some of the Hegeman bottles are very early. I havent seen that one before. It appears to be a later one by the embossing and color. Whats the lip look like? How tall is it?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 26, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: Worldcupkeeper
> 
> The Krebs-Oliver Co Baltimore, MD


 
 I dont see that one listed in the Baltimore book under medicines.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 26, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Some of the Hegeman bottles are very early. I havent seen that one before. It appears to be a later one by the embossing and color. Whats the lip look like? How tall is it?


 
 heres a pic of the lip, this one is also exactly 6" tall. Unfortunately it has a chip on the very top of the lip, still looks good on the shelf though.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks like it may be earlier than I thought


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 27, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Looks like it may be earlier than I thought


 
 so how old would you say it is???


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 27, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I dont see that one listed in the Baltimore book under medicines.


 
 it has the number 390 on the bottom if that helps any, if you need a pic of the lip or anything then just let me know.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 27, 2007)

It looks like it might be late 1870s, does the seam go all the way up to the lip. Its hard to tell for sure in the photo.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Sep 27, 2007)

the seem stops 1/4" away from the bottom of the lip.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 27, 2007)

its probably 1880s but still a cool medicine.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 27, 2007)

What does the seam have to do with the age of the bottle other than telling if it is machine made or not?


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 27, 2007)

This one is unlisted as a medicine because it is a polish bottle.Looks to date to around 1900,nice color!Doug


> ORIGINAL: Worldcupkeeper
> 
> The Krebs-Oliver Co Baltimore, MD


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Oct 14, 2007)

just wondering if anyone knows any approximate value on any of these? I hate to do this but I need to sell some to raise some money to buy some dive gear to find the underwater bottles.


----------

